

Show HN: Cloud Integration for Developers - zubairov
https://addons.heroku.com/elasticio

======
zubairov
Simple to use add-on - JavaScript integration widget that can be embedded in
your app and immediately connects it to multiple APIs like Google, LinkedIn,
Salesforce, Xing, etc.

